# I lost a friend on Wednesday



## Mavericksparty88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sparty, was born on May 8, 1998. He was like a son to my wife and I and a brother to our boys. Two years ago we were told he had liver cancer. However, remarkably he lived and played and everything seemed fine. LAst year he had an ear infection in the right ear that was not responsive to medications. His Vet referrred him to s epcialist who recommended an ear ablation surgery. The surgery was performed in September. The surgeon called us and said that he discovered Sparty had cancer meshed into the bone of his skull which could not be removed. The surgeon successfully removed the infection but could not remove the cancer. Sparty seemed to recover from the surgery but gradually started having difficulty eating and his right eye socket started to close. This past Sunday he coudn't make it up stairs to sleep with us and he wailed and howled all night. The next day we got some pain medications for him but they barely seemed to help. We all slept with him dowstairs but he still wailed and howled for part of the night. I could not bear to seem him suffer any more so we had him put to sleep on Wednesday. Before we went to the Vet we walked him on his favorite path and fed him treats. I held him in my arms as he drifted away and whispered in his left ear that I loved him and would see him again. Now, I feel alone and as if I some how betrayed him because I did not wait longer. I would give anything to see him again, walk with him, pet him and just be with him. I will love him forever. I feel unbelievably empty.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sparty RIP sweet boy


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sparty is now at peace, running hard at the Bridge and awaiting for you to join him. There are lots of members here who have also lost their friends so you are not alone.

Know that you loved Sparty more then you loved yourself and you gave him the ultimate gift at the end so he would not suffer.

You will see him again.

RIP Sparty


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. There never seems like a good time to have them leave us but I was once told it is better for them to do it one day sooner than one day too late. May he now rest in peace, but live long on in your hearts.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

I'm SO sorry to hear you've lost such a wonderful friend. It's the hardest thing to do, but Sparty is pain free and happy now! You didn't betray him, you set him free.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is most important that you know that you DID NOT betray your boy. These sweethearts are so stoic that many times we don't even recognize their pain, and certainly by the time they are showing us by crying and wailing, they are in significant pain. You loved him so much that you took his pain upon yourself so that he could be free of his. You gave him that last final gift... freedom from pain. The last earthly touch and sound he heard was his dad..... there can be no better way to leave this world. He knew how much you loved him and I'm sure would thank you over and over for taking such good care of him. Hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss... you did the right thing *hugs*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My God, I'm so very sorry that you lost Sparty. He sounds like such a wonderful boy. I so feel your desire to want to see him again, pet him, walk and be with him. I know what you're going through is an indescribable pain and sense of loss. Please know my thoughts are with you.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh wow, with my already fragile heart, this made me weep. I am so sorry about your sweet boy.

You know, I have heard this so many time before and have experienced it myself where your mind plays tricks with you after the fact. Should I have dont this or that? Guilt..remorse...none of it is real. You did right by your baby. He was suffering and you helped him out of that. You did right by your baby! You did not betray him. I think you would have had you kept him around suffering in pain.

I am so sorry for your loss. You will see him again and rest assured, he will always watch over you.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Sorry For your Loss. Having just lost one myself, I know how raw that pain you are in is. The pain will ease in the days ahead. You will make peace with your loss, and know that Sparty knows you did all that you could for him. He loves you, and always will. You have a very special angel now. I wish you peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maverick*

Maverick

I am so sorry for your loss of Sparty, but you did NOT BETRAY him.
You did the kindest, most gentle and loving thing by being with him as he crossed to the bridge. You let him go because you loved him and did not want him to suffer.
Ken and I have said goodbye to four of our beloved dogs, because we loved them.
Sparty would say THANK YOU if he could.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You sound like such a loving gentle caring dog parent!!!! You did not betray him. You gave Sparty the final gift that is so unselfish.
You wanted him to be free from pain and he thanks you for that.

We let our Selka go last Sept. who had osteosarcoma. He was stoic to the end. Goldens especially do not wnat to show us their pain. So you know if he was crying he was in much pain and you did the most courageous thing we who love them could do.
You will see him again and he will thank you for loving him so. I am so very sorry.. I know how hard it is. I miss my boy every minute.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Sparty.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always heart-wrenching, you did the right thing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family. As hard as it is to lose them you did the right thing by helping him to the other side. Sending you and yours much strength.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you had such a long and loving life with Sparty, but I know it is never long enough.
I had to let my boy go in October and also whispered in his ear that I would see him again. It is the last, hardest and absolutely most loving gift we can give them. You done good.:smooch:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - and please do not second guess yourself. Your heart said it was time to let him go. It is our final and hardest gift we can give them - to ease them out of this life and pain.

Run softly at the bridge, Sparty.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Maverick... So sorry about your loss of Sparty. My wife and I have had to endure this type of loss 3 times over the past 15 years. The most recent a few weeks ago with our loss of our beloved 10 year old Tucker from cancer. They were not pets but family members as your Sparty is. all of our life decisions were made with consideration of the impact on our dogs. From the detail of your story it is obvious that you have no reason to feel guilt or as if you had not done enough. I have felt the same for each of our guys after putting them to sleep. It is my mindset to solve problems but at the end of the day there is little you can do for a terminal disease. As much as we want them for one more day, one hour, one minute we know it is not the best thing for them. It is such a lousy time for you and your family and you and your family are in my thoughts..


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet friend Sparty.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sparty. I would love to hear more about him and see pictures, if you feel up to sharing.

RIP Sparty...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. You gave your Sparty that greatest of gifts, freedom from a body that had failed him. He was well loved right through his final journey, so please don't second guess yourself. RIP, Sparty, play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Mavericksparty88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks,

My wife is going to help me post some pictures of him this weekend. He was a lot of fun. He played football with us, he loved to swim, he wrestled with me and always looked after the kids as they were growing up.


----------



## Mavericksparty88 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Thank You All!*

I really apppreciate your support and encouragement. It has given me some solace. Sparty had an incredible life force. He had many adventures with our family. He played football with us, swam at the lake and camped with us. He was always there to greet me when I came home from work. He was there for my boys' first days of school. Whenever, my wife was upset or crying he would come over and comfort her. Every Halloween he greeted each and every trick-or-treater at the door with me. I could go on and on. Although I am still hurting inside I have so many good memories and he will never ever be forgotten.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

A year and a half ago I had to let my heart dog Eli go, he was just shy of 8. It was absolutely the hardest thing I ever had to do. I too questioned myself if I took him in too early, if I had waited a little while would he have bounced back a little? It tore my heart to pieces that afternoon when I came home from work anxious to see him and his breathing was so labored, I begged the vet to let me bring him right then. Shortly before we went in I gave him a dose of prednisone and when we arrived at the vet even though he did lay under the chair his sweet tail still wagged. I was torn because now his breathing had calmed down, but I knew he was going downhill rapidly and soon the meds wouldn't help. I went through with putting him down and cried until I could cry no more. The vet hugged me and cried too, she was so torn to have to do it but she told me it was time and I did the right thing to not let him suffer. She and the main vet said that if I had waited much longer he would have had a very bad attack with his breathing and it would have been very hard on him so I was at peace with my decision. It's never an easy one. Hugs and prayers to you and your family, time will heal, but for now you need to grieve him.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It will be two weeks tomorrow that we put our dog to sleep. It was the most difficult thing i have ever had to do. My initial reaction was self-doubt, and wondering if I jumped the gun. Our dog even wagged his tail a little at the emergency vets office, all new people to greet. I felt terrible. On the way home our daughter even accused me of taking him too soon. 

After about a week or so, I didn't regret my decision. Do I still miss him? So much it physically hurts at times. But in the end I feel it would have been far worse for my dog to suffer another second. Your baby is now pain free, though you are suffering.

It does get easier gradually.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

you did the right thing as long as your heart was in the right place - our thoughts and prayers are with you and we share in your sadness because we lost our Jaime yesterday- I want to give some outpouring of support to those on this thread as we have received so much here - 

The difficult part is that there is no way to escape the emotional agony of this - 

take care


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sparty - I think if we were honest when we have to let our loved ones go to the bridge we all feel guilty and wonder if perhaps we had waited would a miracle have happened, I know I have - but we know in our hearts that we have done the right thing, and that it is only because we love them so much that we are able to let them go painlessly and peacefully.

Sparty knows how much he was loved and he will carry that love with him to the bridge, I hope that your happier memories will help you through this tough time.

Run free Sparty and sleep softly


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to be so late with my condolences, I just saw your post on my thread from last Friday. I too have second guessed myself since last week but I know the end was coming and it was only going to get worse for her even if there were little "honeymoons", as the e-vet called them, along the way.
Hoping it is getting a little easier as the days go by. I do know I miss Hali everyday but I have wonderful memories to comfort me as I know your family does as well. May all our goldens at the bridge play hard and sleep well.


----------

